
Where we are with "out of process" ReSharper - lysp
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2019/07/11/where-we-are-with-out-of-process-resharper/
======
scarface74
It’s ridiculous that Visual Studio is still a 32 bit app in 2019. Yes I’ve
seen Microsoft’s official justification.

